# Question on 2 Thessalonians 3:7-13



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 14, 2008)

I have heard it said concerning this passage that the "busybodies" Paul is referring to are people who quit work awaiting the second coming.

My question is two-fold.

1) Is this a faithful explanation?

2) How does this passage relate to our current welfare-system?


----------



## Hippo (Jun 14, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I have heard it said concerning this passage that the "busybodies" Paul is referring to are people who quit work awaiting the second coming.
> 
> My question is two-fold.
> 
> ...



I believe that it does have a general application, I can see no reason why:

If anyone is not willing to work, let him not eat. 
The Holy Bible : English Standard Version. Wheaton : Standard Bible Society, 2001, S. 2 Th 3:10

should not be of general application. To apply this section only to those who are awaiting the seciond coming looks like guess work to me, I cannot see it in the passage.

It applies to the welfare system very well, the system is immoral if it supports those who will not, rather than can not work.


----------

